# SMOKEHOUSE MAILBOX MOD - POPS6927  PAT PENDING - MY "BUILD"  VERSION - & Q-VIEWS



## tennsmoker (Oct 31, 2012)

IMG_2212.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012


















IMG_2219.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012


















IMG_2212.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012






What's different about this mailbox mod is I built it from scratch, The following Q-Views

show how I did it from material I had on hand













IMG_2213.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012






About 8am sun coming thru the trees













IMG_2201.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012


















IMG_2204.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012






Mailbox aft end, with brace so I can form the alum over each end













IMG_2205.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012






Front and rear attached













IMG_2207.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012






Alum rolled by hand and attached to ea end.













IMG_2206.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012






Pic of front with hinges, note the brace is still attached to the front door with the back nailed to the rear end!!  I removed it when the hole was cut to install the elbow













IMG_2215.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012


















IMG_2214.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012






If I remember it was 7 1/4" wide and 18" long, I'll measure next time I'm out there.













IMG_2217.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 31, 2012






Smoke enters the smoke house.  I have burned it in with the AMAZN pellet smoker, haven't smoked any meat yet. 

I used excess gutter material that was available from gutter work years ago, aluminum.

Ready for any comments or questions,

thanx for looking

al


----------



## hebby (Oct 31, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice, hope you get the Patent. Good job
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , good photos...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanx for the compliments Hebby, Oldschool & PGsmoker,

But Oldschool, it's NOT MY PATENT,* I was giving POPs all the accolade's, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  his one day patent,  *he was the one

that started this "mailbox mod-a-rama" I'm not that smart!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice job Al......   Looks good, now smoke something and take Q-Views......    Dave


----------

